# Problem Vst Lethal / komplet kontrol s61 mk2 and Live 11



## Trancer (May 24, 2021)

Hello, Could you help me because I have a problem with Lethal. I am using Live 11, I had an Arturia Essential 61 note master keyboard and the vst worked great. I just bought a Komplet kontrol s61 mk2 and since Lethal has a problem with operation. Each time I have to go to the preferences of Live 11 and deactivate and then activate the midi inputs again in Live 11. Each time I open Lethal I have to repeat the process. I have other non-NKS third-party Vsts and it works fine. Can you tell me why I have to deactivate and activate the midi inputs of Live 11 every time in the preferences?


----------

